# Drug Store Tinted Moisturizer??



## jegoudy (Jan 23, 2007)

I love my Laura Mercier tinted moisterizer, but I don't want to use it everyday...gets too expensive. Can anyone recommend a drug store one that works almost as good. I've tried the Neutrogena Healthy skin one I liked it, but it has retinol in it and I think it dries out my skin even more than it already is.

Julie


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

CoverGirl's TM is quite popular.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with the rest, its the only drugstore TM ive ever bought though.


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Jan 23, 2007)

CG is good, also Almay makes this "Smart Shade" makeup, it is marketed as a foundation but it is really a tinted moisturizer, it changes color to "fit" your skin's tone, it's pretty good.


----------



## Manda (Jan 24, 2007)

I use mark.'s C-Thru-U tinted moisturizer


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 24, 2007)

the one ive heard is really good is almay.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 24, 2007)

yep!


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 24, 2007)

Ditto on the CG moisturizer


----------



## jegoudy (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations ladies:g: I'm heading out to SuperTarget tonight to try it out.


----------



## x3kh (Jan 25, 2007)

almay TM


----------



## Mizkizzie (Jan 25, 2007)

youknow Nivea used to make the BESTEST tinted moisturizer.. to bad they don't make it anymore.. i used to buy those things 4 at a time....:-( **wimper, wimper**


----------



## turtlo (Jan 25, 2007)

i just mixed my favorite foundation, or whatever i had lying around, (true blend loreal) and mixed it with a wide range of my good moisturizers, luminizer(benefit high beam, and olay multiradience moisturizer), and blended in other shades of foundation to make my color and i love it!!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 25, 2007)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer, my HG tinted moisturizer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## christa (Mar 3, 2007)

wet and wild has a tinted moisturizer also try Jane TM covergirl is really good


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 3, 2007)

I've also been hearing that almay is more like a moisturizer i would try that


----------



## blueberrycraze (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to use Neutrogena and Sonia Kashuk's TM before I became a complete MMU convert.


----------



## Thais (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I have tried a lot of TM's, including some drugstore ones: Sonia Kashuk, Revlon, Covergirl, Neutrogena, Almay. They are "ok", but nothing special. At the moment, my bigtime favorite is DuWop's Revolotion face. It costs $22 or $24 at sephora I think.


----------

